# Can Horizontal Termination Cap Be Used to Terminate Vertically??



## scubaryan (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi Guys!

I have a majestic fireplace I just purchased. It came with a horizontal termination but my fireplace will be venting out vertically. 
Do you think I can use the horizontal termination cap to vent it out of the roof vertically? 

Please note it is a colinear system (4"x6") that direct vents. So there is a smaller pipe inside of a larger pipe (one sucks in cold air and the other vents it back out).

Thank you in advance for your expertise!


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 21, 2016)

You will probably have multple issues using the horizontal cap in a vertical position.
The caps are designed so the intake is LOWER then the exhaust. If you turn the
horizontal to the vertical position, you will be allowing oxygen depleted air into the
intake side & the fire will starve for oxygen & extinguish itself within a short period of time.
A side-effect of that O2 depleted combustion air is sooting. Carbon (soot) can build up
on EVERYTHING in the firebox.
Another issue will be precipitation. The vertical caps are designed to prevent any rain or snow
penetration.
Buy a vertical cap & you shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## Millbilly (Feb 23, 2016)

What you described is coaxial, not colinear.  The vertical termination caps are a bit cheaper than the horizontal type.  You really should install it as prescribed for the reasons above.


----------



## scubaryan (Feb 27, 2016)

DAKSY said:


> You will probably have multple issues using the horizontal cap in a vertical position.
> The caps are designed so the intake is LOWER then the exhaust. If you turn the
> horizontal to the vertical position, you will be allowing oxygen depleted air into the
> intake side & the fire will starve for oxygen & extinguish itself within a short period of time.
> ...



Thank you, I will take your advice. I have decided to terminate horizontally so I can use my existing termination cap and return the coaxial 25ft length I bought. Again, thank you!


----------

